# Just Bought: 94 Sentra XE



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey all, 
I have finally broken into the Nissan Market with the purchase of a 1994 Sentra XE. yay for I! Here's the pics thus far. The interior is kinda crappy but a bottle of carpet cleaner, a good vaccuming and it'll look great. there are only 2 problems with the exterior. the paint has been scraped off the rear bumper on the driver side and there is a small dent on the front quarter panel of the passenger side. little bit of rust in the driver door, but that'll be easliy taken care of. It has 114500 miles on it and the engine runs well, but that'll be a moot point after I swap it for an SR20DE (JDM if i can find one). 








Hey! you can see my POS Ford Tempo in the background!










and the crem de'la crem, I talked the idiot who was selling it down to $1350 from his original asking price. Who in their right mind would pay $2400 for this!?!? I even felt a little over extended paying $1350 but what the heck, I need a car other than the Trempo and it looks great.










I'm actually getting the car on Saturday, but it's pretty much mine. He said he's had no Inquiries in the last 2 months. Maybe it's because the price was almost double what it's worth.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Looks like a great place to start! Let's DET it! Drive the car up here and we'll do the swap for free.


----------



## CuLTclasSiC (Jul 27, 2005)

Looks like a good project car..nice and clean


----------

